# CG stuff I made



## silentrage (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## silentrage (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh shit, I hope I don't get crucified for pirating bulb... 
^^


----------



## Justin Bailey (Aug 9, 2010)

awesome stuff man, I'm doing modeling right now, I'm still a novice, but I definitely hope to get to your level some day. I gotta start working with zbrush


----------



## Moro (Aug 9, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## mikernaut (Aug 9, 2010)

Fun stuff, and Bulb's music fits perfectly. I've actually seen some of your work before , the concepts of the asian girl at the end in various outfits. as far as a critique on the demo reel ,the 1st part is really good showing all the steps/passes to your modeled tank and guy but at the end of the video you really rush thru the concepts quick and it's hard for the viewer to really see them.

I too have been practicing and learning Zbrush. I'm just trying to get a hang of the tools and "feel" of the program. I find I get things to about Subdivision level 4 or 5 and they are still to soft and mushy. Having trouble refining the details and features. keeping them tight.


----------



## silentrage (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for the critique, this demo is for modeling, so I tried to keep the secondary stuff (traditional art) short, they're all in full res on my website so I hope that's ok.

You'll want to go at least lvl 5-6 to start getting sharp definition, for a full body model that's gonna be somewhere around 5-10 million polygons. For film quality work you'll need to go even higher than that with HD polygon, over 100M(which I've never tried yet). 

Learning zbrush from a video is much easier than just feeling around on your own, Gnomon has a shitload of them.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 9, 2010)

Dude you are fucking awesome


----------



## silentrage (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks, but I'm still shitty compared to everyone in the field, I can't even land a job with this, I have to make something better, which I'm in the process of doing right now.


----------

